# Altuvie or Irritan



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Which Piranha is more aggressive the Altuvie or Irriran I want get a one of these guys but don't know which one is more aggressive and I want the one that chases your finger around the tank and is aggressive?I've heard Altuvie are more aggressive so which one guys help?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

no one can tell you. Look at other "most aggressive" threads..they all say the same thing. It all depends on the actual fish, not the kind.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Usually which one is more aggresive?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Usually which one is more aggresive?
> [snapback]914162[/snapback]​


Instead of looking for the most "agressive" piranha, maybe you should try to search for the best looking piranha that you like most. If you're looking for a piranha solely for the purpose of agressiveness, than you will most likely be disappointed because agressiveness depends on the individual fish. If I were you, I would get the fish that you think looks the best and just cross your fingers. If his personality doesn't meet your expectations, you will still have a beautiful fish. Just my opinion


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

fishofury said:


> bmpower007 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually which one is more aggresive?
> ...


EXACTLY!!

Understand that these type of quesions are ask ALL THE TIME and all have the same anwser... There is no "most aggresive piranha" it all depends on the individual fish.

Pick a fish that YOU like and see what happens. Piranhas are quite skittish until they adapt to thier suroundings and you are setting yourself up for disapointment if you think you are going to get a killer right out of the box...


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yep, don't get a piranha just because you want it to be aggressive -- I guarantee you WILL be disappointed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

We should just start saying No piranha is aggressive.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> We should just start saying No piranha is aggressive.
> [snapback]914299[/snapback]​


I bought my pygos cus I thought they'd be aggressive, now 3 years later, I like piranha because of how beautiful and majestic they can be if you treat them right. It's not hard to keep a piranha, it's harder to keep a piranha and give it an adequate environment to be active, healthy, and grow properly. One of the coolest thing I like about piranha are how much they can change as they grow and how many different species there are.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Which Piranha is more aggressive the Altuvie or Irriran I want get a one of these guys but don't know which one is more aggressive and I want the one that chases your finger around the tank and is aggressive?I've heard Altuvie are more aggressive so which one guys help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing personal, I understand that you're new and not aware of this but you really should check to see if a question you're asking has been brought up before. In the case of "most aggressive" we see the threads every single day, day in and day out. As you can expect, it gets frustrating to see the same question with the same answer non stop. If you think you have a common question you want answered, use the search feature, here are 10 pages worth of threads on the topic of "most aggressive" fish

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...most+aggressive


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'll just try and answer your actual question without getting preachy. everyone else is right. just when you think you've got a really aggressive fish by reputation, he'll turn out to be a total pansey. it's all individual personality. that said. i have an altuvei, and don't think it's more agressive than an irritans from what I'VE SEEN AND HEARD. my altuvei is very agressive and chases fingers and cleaning tools and what not, but only when you go into his spoken for area of the tank. he doesn't give a sh*t what you do until you do that, then he flips out. they're both beautiful fish and you'd be happy with either one i think. from what i've seen and heard, irritans are USUALLY a littly more aggressive. it's always a crap shoot with agression. either one has a good chance of being a little bastard, but keep in mind, when you bring home a new serra they take a while to get acclimated and can be very skitish. my altuvei took like six months to come out of his shell. while that is longer than usual, that also varies. patience is the key with serras for sure. get one that's beautiful, give him a nice home with lotsa places to hide if he gets scared, and you'll have a killer in no time. the more comfy your fish feels, the more likely he is to act out and kick ass in my experience.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Depends on the actual fish like every other thread will tell you.

Do more research and find a fish that really appeals to you. Otherwise plan on being dissapointed.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Esoteric said:


> Depends on the actual fish like every other thread will tell you.
> 
> Do more research and find a fish that really appeals to you. Otherwise plan on being dissapointed.
> [snapback]914433[/snapback]​


Be aware of the fish's tank requirements, decoration, etc.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you know dude, a small shoal never disappoints. why not add some caribe to your reds. let me tell you about agression. it's like WWIII in my room every night. i don't think you'd be disappointed with a tern or piraya in the mix either. six hungry piranhas........at like six inches each........that's agression! my reds attack through the glass anytime i want them to so there's agressive pygos out there too.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

the speiceis does make a diffenrece though; almost al elongatus are very aggressive right off the bat whereas i have never seen a aggressive red bell


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hemichromis said:


> the speiceis does make a diffenrece though; almost al elongatus are very aggressive right off the bat whereas* i have never seen a aggressive red bell*
> [snapback]914830[/snapback]​


i have genins little guy named shogie is pretty mean, hes got a video somewere

a solitary red 

aggressition comes in all kinds of packages


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hemichromis said:


> the speiceis does make a diffenrece though; almost al elongatus are very aggressive right off the bat whereas i have never seen a aggressive red bell
> [snapback]914830[/snapback]​


come on over ill show you some mean reds. And havent you seen the mouse viedo?















and my elong took along time to come out of his shell, nearly a month.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys for the reply's but dutchfrompredator thanks for answering my actual question and I was going to go with Irritan too also how big do those guys get.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ressive+piranha


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Thanks guys for the reply's but dutchfrompredator thanks for answering my actual question and I was going to go with Irritan too also how big do those guys get.
> [snapback]915022[/snapback]​


6"


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> hemichromis said:
> 
> 
> > the speiceis does make a diffenrece though; almost al elongatus are very aggressive right off the bat whereas i have never seen a aggressive red bell
> ...


of course their are no hard and fast rules these are animals afterall!! i was merely suggesting that an animals species has an effect on its temperment and this is true


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

check my sig.


----------

